# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Kliniek Sint Jan

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Kliniek Sint Jan
Kruidtuinlaan 32
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Kliniek Sint Jan


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Kliniek Sint Jan.*

----------

